# EO blending ideas



## clynn58 (May 18, 2014)

Thinking of blending sandalwood, sweet orange, and cedar together.  Any ideas on the ratio for this  to be awesome.  Thnaks


----------



## reinbeau (May 18, 2014)

Base - middle - top.  Figure out which is which and go from there.  Cedar and Sandalwood are both base notes.  Here's an interesting link to get you started http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/fragrancesandaromatherapy/ht/htcustblend.htm


----------



## Dorymae (Jun 21, 2014)

Just a reminder, cedar is known to accelerate trace and can seize a batch if used in excess.  When you first try it, use a recipe that you don't mind not having swirls or patterns in - that way if you don't have time it won't really matter.  If however it works well and you can keep a thin or medium trace... all the better!  Remember to make notes either way, especially the oils and amounts and the eo's and amounts.

Good luck to you!


----------



## kdot (Jun 27, 2014)

I bought an essential oil burner at my local health food store. It uses a tea light candle and has a small dish on top. When I want to test a blend, I fill the dish with water, add my EO's in the desired ratio, and let the fragrance fill the air. A tea light lasts about 3 hours, and that is a good time to tell if the blend works as expected. If not, I tweak and try again. No more guessing with toothpicks or cotton balls! 

Good luck!


----------

